# Im a Newbie and just had my Egg Collected Yesterday



## Angel15 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi there

My eggs were collected yesterday.  We got 5. (below average), but both of us are really excited.  We phoned today and we only have 2 eggs which have fertilized.  We go in tomorrow to speak to the embryologist to see what he/she says about our little pods.

Im praying they will make it over night. 

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Angel,

Just wanted to say hello and  to fertility friends, its a great site for advice, support and

friendship 

I'm sure your little embryos are dividing nicely, plus it only takes one to make a baby 

 for tomorrow Hun    <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxpt035YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F33%255F15%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







for you!

Take care

Strawberries xx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome to FF, fingers crossed for tomorrow - good luck  

xx


----------



## Sunshine73 (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome Angerl.. keeping everything crossed for a wonderful result tomorrow. 

All the best.

Sunshine x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Good luck.
xoxo


----------



## lindz-lou (Jun 5, 2007)

Good luck hun stay


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Angel15, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Well, I am sure I am not the first and won't be the last to say thatit's quality not quantity that counts in this game. Wishing you lots of luck for ET and the 2ww.  

Here's a few useful links you might like to check out:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Words, Meanings & Jargon ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Lots of luck!

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Angel15 

 on getting this far!
Wishing you Friendship  &    
 especially on the  Let us know how you get on!

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Angel
Well done.  Stay positive. Keep everything crossed for you. 
Podbean
x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Sending some positive energy your way      

Emma
x x x x


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Just wanted to give you a huge welcome,  

And to tell you that my Best friend who had IVF ,too had 5 eggs, 2 fertilised and she now has a beautiful baby girl, it only takes one good one x x x

Hayley


----------



## gcas69 (Oct 3, 2007)

I too am keeping everything crossed for you  

good luck !!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Angel15 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone



Just a quick update.  The egg transfer went really well.  1 egg is grade 2 and the other is a bit below that.  DH and I got a scan and we have 2 small dots.  So far so good every thing is okay and both of us are really keeping positive and keeping all things crossed for the 6th.  Thanks to everyone for you lovely messages.

Love A xx


----------



## TracyS (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Angel,

Just wanted to say congratulations first of all that is great news!  

Reading your posts have got me so excited, my hubby and I are having our first consultation tomorrow at Bourne Hall and i really can't wait.  

hopefully we can get started this month!

Tracy


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Angel15 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fab news, I've got everything crossed for you   xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Good luck Angel!!!!

Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel15 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi everyone

I have not signed on since February.  I had a BFN, it was my first ICSI treatment. We were both devastated.  DH and myself have just came back from the Lakes.  This is the first time since Feb we have sat and talked about loosing our little embryos and trying again. 

We have decided to try again.  I'm not sure if I would go back to the same place.  I have read some ladies go to Norway for treatment - we would travel anywhere if it gave us a better chance of success.  If anyone has  had treatment abroad could they tell me how it went and if you would recommend the centre.

Thank Rickschick just picked up your message  

Love Angel xx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Angel,

We too had ICSI treatment and lost our bean (OCt/Nov 07). I am just about to start second round of treatment, so you see it took us a good while to talk and decide but we wanted another chance. We went back to same clinic. I have not considered treatment abroad seriously. Personally the organising and travelling would put me off. I like to go to the nearest clinic possible (we live in Edinburgh so not that difficult). Hope others will tell you about their experineces.

Best of luck,   

caroline Anne


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Angel

Sorry to hear about your news, its so hard isn't it  

Have you checked out the International Boards ~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0 Do you know where you would like to try  I know people travel to Spain, Turkey and Czech to name but a few.

 with your treatment.

x x x x x


----------

